# He did it! I went out of sight and he stayed!



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I know it might not sound like much to some, but tonight in class Frank did his out of sight down stay with me out side the building while he was inside in a line up of dogs. 

The out of sight stays have been the part of the open exercises that we just could not make any progress on at all. He is the biggest velcro dog I've ever had and thinks the world ends if I leave the room without him, I love him to death but it's felt like I've been banging my head against a wall trying to train this exercise, baby steps the whole way.

But tonight he did it! I was so excited when I came back in the building and he was right where I left him, he just looked at me like what's got you so excited? It's just a stay.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Woohoo! Go Frank!!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Good job Frank! And with other dogs around too!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Great job! I was dumbfounded when Bailey broke his stay tonight at class. In sight, even!? Ugh!

Congrats on your success!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
We've been working so hard at this.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wooohooo - WTG Frank!!!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!!

Timber is 5 yrs. old and I never had a problem with the sits or downs and then last month he downed on the sit two days in a row!

I only practiced them once a week in group class since he always did well. 

I went back to reinforcing the sit. I would go inside and watch him through a window and then I'd go out and give him a treat and tell him "goooood sit" and leave again. I also increased the sits to 5 minutes so that 3 would be a breeze. Anyway, it solved my problem.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Excellent. Thats wonderful.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

This week in class Frank did the sit and down stay with me outside the building, looks like the stays have finally clicked in his brain and he understands I will come back to him! 
Now on to the finishing touches for the other exercises so we can get into the ring and go for that open title!


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

That's huge we are working on Abby in class on the same exact thing. She panicks if she can't see me. It's a very slow process and I am so glad to see that there is HOPE


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job!!! Those stays are hard. I see a CDX for you soon!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

sjones5254 said:


> That's huge we are working on Abby in class on the same exact thing. She panicks if she can't see me. It's a very slow process and I am so glad to see that there is HOPE


I promise there is hope! Frank has embarrassed my 6ft husband more then once when we would go to a store, Hubby would be holding the leash and if I walked out of sight Frank would scream and cry like a lost child full blown panic. 
Just keep at it and Abby will get there too. 
One thing that has really helped Frank is I sit him in the middle of our yard or field tell him to stay and then walk around him gradually increasing the distance between me and him, stopping every so often, especially behind him. As I make my circle around him bigger and bigger I'm walking behind trees or where cars are parked etc. It's become a peek a boo game in a way.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Great job!!! Those stays are hard. I see a CDX for you soon!


Thanks! I've never earned the CDX title, I had to retire my Border collie before we could finish his CDX title.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> I promise there is hope! Frank has embarrassed my 6ft husband more then once when we would go to a store, Hubby would be holding the leash and if I walked out of sight Frank would scream and cry like a lost child full blown panic.
> Just keep at it and Abby will get there too.
> One thing that has really helped Frank is I sit him in the middle of our yard or field tell him to stay and then walk around him gradually increasing the distance between me and him, stopping every so often, especially behind him. As I make my circle around him bigger and bigger I'm walking behind trees or where cars are parked etc. It's become a peek a boo game in a way.


I will try that  We are limited in class how far I can go cause it's indoors thankfully since its 100 degrees here


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-we're working on that too


----------

